# Mausruckler in allen FPS



## boby3104 (13. Oktober 2013)

Hallo liebe Community,

ich würde euch gern meine problematik schildern und   außerdem bitten das ihr es auch mal testet.Aber erstmal zum Thema:

Ich finde das meine Mausbewegungen in allen FirsPersonShooter nicht flüssig sind. egal welches spiel, egal welche grafikeinstellungen ob niedrig oder maximun und egal wie anspruchsvoll das game ist. . Um es angenehmer, aber meines empfindens nach  noch nicht zufriedenstellend ,  muss  ich die Mausempfindlichkeit im Spiel sehr sehr  gering halten und meine DPI der maus  aufs maximum erhöhen(man will die maus ja auch schnell bewegen können) damit diese "stufigen"  Mausbewegungen nicht mehr ganz so extrem zu sehen sind. mit dem xbox360 controller ist alles absolut flüssig !!
habe schon ALLE  treibereinstellungen ausprobiert, auch schon neuinstalliert  - nutze eine roccat kone xtd. habe auch schon viele verschiedene mäuse probiert

guckt euch bitte das video an und versucht mal die mausempfindlichkeit im spiel ( egal welcher firstpersonshooter) mindestens auf die hälfte des verfügbaren balkens zu stellen und schaut ob ihr das genauso reproduzieren könnt wie es in meinem video zu sehen ist!DANKE

link:

Mausruckler in allen FPS - YouTube

noch ein paar sys infos:
i7 4770k
gigabyte 770gtx
16gb ram
windows 8


----------



## svd (13. Oktober 2013)

Falls du die Abfragerate des USB Ports auf 1000Hz gestellt hast, kannst du ja mal 500Hz probieren.
Und vlt. setzt du zu Testzwecken auch mal die DPI der Maus niedriger und die Ingame Sensitivität dafür höher.
Sogar eine andere Mausmatte hilft manchmal.


----------



## Herbboy (13. Oktober 2013)

Du hast also auch verschiedene Mausmodelle getestet, oder hast du lediglich eine andere Roccat kone getestet?

Was ich mal checken würde:

- teste mal andere Unterlagen für die Maus
- Mainboardtreiber neu?
- teste mal ohne die die Roccat-Maustreiber/software, also die Maus einfach als Standardmaus laufen lassen
- steck das Gamepad mal ab (falls es beim spielen gleichzeitig mir dransteckt)
- hast Du den PC übertaktet? Dann teste mal ohne OC


----------



## boby3104 (13. Oktober 2013)

@svd : -umso niedriger man die abtastrate stellt desto schlimmer wird das ganze.
           -wenn ich die dpi niedrig halte und die sensivität ehöhe wird der "effekt" noch krasser
           -mausunterlage ist neu, und sogar ne richtig gute von "ladon"

@herbboy:

-komplettes system ist auf dem aktuellsten stand
-nicht nur von roccat. ging über logitech bis hin zu razer.
-hab die maus nur mit dem windowstreiber betrieben , auch hier keine veränderung
-gamepad   habe ich gerade deinstalliert und getestet. kein erfolg.
- system wurde nicht übertaktet

danke schonmal für eure antworten.
habt ihr das bei euch mal getestet?vllt ist das auch normal da man die maus nie so konstant bewegen kann wie ein gamepad.
ihr würdet mir nen großen gefallen tun indem ihr eure mausempfindlichkeit im spiel mal deutlich erhöht und es dann mal testet. wäre echt klasse


----------



## Herbboy (13. Oktober 2013)

Normal ist das sicher nicht. Aber schwer zu sagen, woran es liegt - ich vermute, dass da vlt von Windows aus irgendwas aktiv ist mit Mausbeschleunigung oder so, oder aber Deine Unterlage lässt den Laser "springen", daher eben auch mal was anderes probieren, und sei es ne stinknormale Zeitung. 

Anderen USB-Port hast Du schon mal probiert? Für USB gibt es bei modernen Boards auch oft eigene Treiber, hast Du die auch installiert? 

Und was ist in anderen Spielen? Läuft die Maus immer glatt?


PS: die Mausemfindlichkeit stelle ICH nie im Spiel ein, sondern indem ich mit den DPI-Werten der Maus rumprobiere. In meiner Maus hab ich 3 dpi-Werte, die man selber "einprogrammieren" kann.


----------



## boby3104 (13. Oktober 2013)

danke dir,
alle usb ports schon durchprobiert. und auch jegliche art von unterlagen habe ich schon getestet.
ja alle notwendigen treiber sind auch drauf ,- und auch aktuell.
andere games reagieren da genauso drauf, kann man keinen unterschied feststellen oder sagen das es im spiel x besser/schlechter wird.

ich bin auch der meinung, umso höher die empfindlichkeit, desto anfälliger spiegeln sich eventuelle ungleichmäßige bzw unkontstante  bewegungen  auf dem bildschirm wieder. wenn ich sowohl ingame empfindlichkeit als auch dpi  niedriger stelle , wirds auch besser..


sonst noch ideen?


----------



## MisterSmith (13. Oktober 2013)

boby3104 schrieb:


> sonst noch ideen?


Ja, aber da du dieses Problem scheinbar in allen Spielen hast, wird es vermutlich nicht helfen, aber sinnvoll ist es meiner Meinung nach trotzdem.

Es empfiehlt sich aber vorher alles zu lesen. 
Windows Mouse Things: The MarkC Windows 8.1 + 8 + 7 Mouse Acceleration Fix

Und falls du es noch nicht probiert hast, vielleicht in den Spieleinstellungen VSync deaktivieren und in der Einstellung des Treibers dazu zwingen bzw. auch ebenfalls ausschalten.


----------



## boby3104 (13. Oktober 2013)

von dem fix habe ich damals schon gelesen - ist aber irgendwie untergangen. werde ich gleich morgen mal testen. DANKE!
vsync habe ich auch schon deaktiviert, selbst wenn das geholfen hätte wäre es für mich keine lösung da ich  TEARING HASSE


----------



## Herbboy (13. Oktober 2013)

Also, wenn nix hilft, dann würd ich Windows mal von Grund auf neu installieren, dann erst mal Windowsupdates ziehen, dann Boardtreiber, Sound und Grafik.  Und dann direkt mal testen, ohne weitere Programme installiert zu haben


----------



## MisterSmith (15. Oktober 2013)

boby3104 schrieb:


> vsync habe ich auch schon deaktiviert, selbst wenn das geholfen hätte wäre es für mich keine lösung da ich  TEARING HASSE


Noch ein kleiner Nachtrag, es ist in der Regel immer besser VSync nur im Treiber zu erzwingen und im Spiel wenn möglich zu deaktivieren, weil es dann Hardwareseitig über die Grafikkarte geregelt wird, und nicht Softwareseitig über das Spiel.

Wobei es da auch Ausnahmen geben soll, aber normalerweise ist das erzwingen über den Grafiktreiber fast immer die bessere Wahl.


----------



## Alien-T (16. Oktober 2013)

Schon probiert mit oder ohne Zeigerbeschleunigung? (Systemsteuerung\Maus\Zeigeroptionen)
Standartmäßig ist der Hacken bei Zeigerbeschleunigung verbessern drin. Ich selbs hab ihn bei mir entfernt da die Maus besser reagiert.

Was auch helfen könnte ist die Liste aller jemals angeschlossenen USB Geräte zu löschen.
Das Tool USBDeview (Freeware für 32x & 64x bit Systeme)listet alle aktuell sowie zuvor mit dem Rechner verbundenen USB-Geräte auf.
Wenn man die Liste löscht musst man den PC mit dem Power/Reset-Knopf runterfahren oder neu starten da alle USB Geräte ersma nicht mehr funzen, aber keine Sorge das Tool löscht keine Treiber, nachm Neustart installiert Windows die Geräte automatisch wieder neu.
Als ich mal probleme beim installieren des 360Gamepad Treibers hatte,konnte mir das Tool damit auch weiterhelfen ^^

Ps: Was für ein Chipset version hat dein Mainboard? (Intel,Nvidia,AMD)


----------



## boby3104 (16. Oktober 2013)

-windows mouse fix hat nicht gebracht ..
-ich werde in den nächsten wochen windows neu machen, da am freitag ja 8.1 erscheint will ich das gleich mal nutzen und das system neu aufsetzen.
-vsync habe ich , wie du schon sagtest, ausschließlich im NVIDIA treiber erzwungen.
-ja auch  sämtliche einstellungsmöglichkeiten im windows habe ich schon durchprobiert. zeigerbeschleunigung ist auch bei mir auf aus.

intel z87  chipsatz ist das..


----------



## Lunica (17. Oktober 2013)

Versuch mal 800 DPI ohne Mausbeschleunigung sowie die Windows Stufe 5.
Die Feinheiten stellst du im Spiel selbst ein.

Und mit dem Mouse Rate Checker kannst du überprüfen mit wie viel Hz die Maus angesteuert wird.
Idealerweise sollten es 500 Hz sein.
Mouse Rate Checker



> -vsync habe ich , wie du schon sagtest, ausschließlich im NVIDIA treiber erzwungen.



Würde ich nicht machen da nicht jedes Spiel den "Dreifachbuffer" unterstützt.
Und ohne "Dreifachbuffer" hast du FPS Sprünge 45 - 60 -  45 - 60.
Des weiteren verursacht der "Dreifachbuffer" zusätzlichen Lag.
Und 45 FPS mit VSync verursacht "Mini-Ruckler" - Stutter.


Soft Sync=Adaptiv VSync ist der beste Kompromiss
60 oder mehr FPS = VSync automatisch an
weniger als 60 FPS = VSync automatisch aus



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nvidia Treiber
Dreifachbuffer (Aus)
Adaptiv VSync (An)

Im Spiel
Dreifachbuffer (Aus) / Doppelbuffer (An) / VSync (Aus)


----------



## boby3104 (20. Oktober 2013)

hab nen 144hz monitor und in blackops2 auch 144 fps anliegen -> deswegen Vsync an. ich habe in ganz ganz seltenen situationen fps sprünge von 144 - 120.. also ist auch das nicht die ursache. den dreifach-puffer muss man ja eh seperat einschalten, der ist nicht automatisch aktiviert wenn vsync an ist.

dein versuch habe ich ausprobiert und egal wieviel  hertz ich einstelle 125 - 1000hz diese liegen auch immer an !

was meinst du mit doppelbuffer?
ausserdem kann ich im spiel nicht dreifach o. doppelbuffer einstellen?!


----------



## MisterSmith (20. Oktober 2013)

Ne, Lunica meint etwas anderes, er würde kein VSync nutzen, weil nicht jedes Spiel Triple Buffer unterstützt. Und Double Buffer wird in Spielen standardmäßig verwendet.

Hast du denn diese Mausruckler auch auf dem Windowsdesktop?

Und hast du versucht bzw. unterstützt dein Monitor auch 60 Hz? 
Dann würde ich falls du es noch nicht probiert hast, dieses mit einem Spiel in 60 Hz testen.


----------



## boby3104 (20. Oktober 2013)

aufm desktop ist das ja schwer zu vergleichen. da bewegt sich ja nur die maus und nicht das ganze bild.

ja klar, unterstützt auch 60 hz und alles schon durchprobiert, auch 85,100,120 und 144hz.
keine besserung


----------



## MisterSmith (20. Oktober 2013)

Ich habe mir jetzt mal die Hard Reset Demo installiert um das mal zu testen, kann keinerlei Verzögerungen auch bei der Hälfte der Maussensivität 0.50 feststellen.

Wollte es auch mit Fraps aufnehmen, aber in dem aufgenommenen Video sah man nur einen Teilausschnitt des Screens, kenne mich da auch nicht aus.

Musst mir das also einfach glauben.


----------



## Herbboy (20. Oktober 2013)

boby3104 schrieb:


> aufm desktop ist das ja schwer zu vergleichen. da bewegt sich ja nur die maus und nicht das ganze bild.
> 
> ja klar, unterstützt auch 60 hz und alles schon durchprobiert, auch 85,100,120 und 144hz.
> keine besserung



Hast Du auch nen Teil von CallofDuty? Dann teste den doch mal OHNE die Nvidia-Karte, also mit der IGP der CPU, sofern Dein Board auch Monitoranschlüsse hat. Wenn es dann nicht diese Ruckler hat, dann ist da irgendein Problem mit der Grafikkarte, vermutlich Softwareseitig und/oder ne Einstellungssache.


----------



## boby3104 (20. Oktober 2013)

@ mistersmith  wieviel dpi  hattest du bei der hard reset demo? würde das nämlich mal mit genau den selben einstellungen testen  wie es bei dir läuft. 
vllt hast du ja bloß das falsche wort gewählt, aber verzögerungen habe ich überhaupt keine. eben die mausruckler wie in meinem video aus dem ersten post.

@herbboy. ja black ops 1 und 2 . das ist eine sehr gute idee, darauf bin ich noch gar nicht gekommen. hab  ja den i7 4770k mit  einer der besten igpu´s . das werde ich gleich morgen mal testen. danke, ich werde morgen berichten


auch danke @ all!


----------



## MisterSmith (20. Oktober 2013)

boby3104 schrieb:


> @ mistersmith  wieviel dpi  hattest du bei der hard reset demo? würde das nämlich mal mit genau den selben einstellungen testen  wie es bei dir läuft.
> vllt hast du ja bloß das falsche wort gewählt, aber verzögerungen habe ich überhaupt keine. eben die mausruckler wie in meinem video aus dem ersten post.


Hab das falsche Wort gewählt.

In dem Razer Lachesis Config Menü:

Dpi 4000 (Max.)

Polling Rate 1000Hz (Max.)

Sensitivity 10 (Max.)

X-Axis Sensitivity 10 (Max.)

Y-Axis Sensitivity 10 (Max.)

Win Pointer Speed 5 (10 = Max.)  (Ich glaube in Windows ist das auch die Mitte bzw. der Standardwert)

Beschleunigung aus

Mausfix, aber der ist bei Hard Reset vermutlich irrelevant.

EDIT: Meine Auflösung beträgt 1920x1200 mit 60Hz, VSync im ATI-Treiber erzwungen und im Spiel aus


----------



## boby3104 (22. Oktober 2013)

also  habe gestern mit  der iGPU probiert - unverändert. blackops 2 lief in 1080p auf alles low sehr gut(war sehr erstaunt was die integrierten grafikchips so leisten können) wie ich schon sagte war das phänomen immernoch vorhanden.

habe viele verschiedene - auch deutliche ältere games probiert, quake 3 , ohne erfolg. also kann man  daraus schließen das  es wirklich games unabhänig ist, da ich noch die vermutung hatte das es an den jeweiligen grafikengines  liegen könnte.

so, jetzt zur hard reset demo @mistersmith.
 standartmäßig ist die mousesensivity bei 1.00 und geht bis max. 3.00.
wenn du also  0.50  gewählt hast ,  ist das ja nicht die hälfte, sondern nochmals weniger als der standartwert?! 

stell mal bitte auf das maximum (3.00) und teste dann. du wirst zu 99,9% auch dieses phänomen haben , denn  wenn ICH mit den standartmäßigen 1.00 spiele ODER niedriger ist dieses  "springende ruckeln" weg.  und das ist glaube ich auch die lösung "meines problems". es ist schlicht und ergreifend die sensivity im spiel selber. 
stelle ich es nochmals niedriger als das was das game(egal welches) mir vorgibt  ist es so gut wie verschwunden. ich muss dann nur noch die DPI der maus anpassen und  meine gewünschte schnelligkeit festzulegen.

was ich auch nebenbei noch anmerken will: ich bin  ein FPS fanatiker und einfach extrem empfindlich bei bildruckler jeglicher art. für mich sind 60fps auch nicht immer angenehm zu daddeln. 

mistersmith: probier dies mal bitte aus und berichte mir dann. es wäre auch cool wenn du das mit fraps aufnehmen könntest, ich kann dir auch mal nen screenshot von meinen einstellungen schicken, damit du es korrekt aufnehmen kannst


----------



## Herbboy (22. Oktober 2013)

Also, vlt bist Du halt echt einfach nur zu empfindlich, und bei nem Pad fällt es Dir nur nicht auf, weil man mit nem Pad idR langsamer "dreht" ?


----------



## boby3104 (22. Oktober 2013)

ja wahrscheinlich schon. ich würde trotzdem gern noch sehen obs bei mr.smith denn auch so ist aber da bin ich mir sehr sicher.
ich reagiere echt allergisch auf unsaubere fps. mit dem pad kann man ja auch die empfindlichkeit einstellen aber  egal wie schnell du den stick bewegst er wird IMMER KONSTANT bewegt was du mit deiner hand+maus nie richtig hinbekommst.

ich habe in allen  shootern eine sehr hohe dpi weil ich ja schnell reagieren muss  auf gegner.wenn ich diese zb. auf 800 dpi herabsetze ist es bei mir auch RELATIV konstant und flüssig...  ein gamepad kann man halt in sachen "flüssiges" bewegen nicht toppen


----------



## MisterSmith (22. Oktober 2013)

boby3104 schrieb:


> so, jetzt zur hard reset demo @mistersmith.
> standartmäßig ist die mousesensivity bei 1.00 und geht bis max. 3.00.
> wenn du also  0.50  gewählt hast ,  ist das ja nicht die hälfte, sondern nochmals weniger als der standartwert?!
> 
> stell mal bitte auf das maximum (3.00) und teste dann. du wirst zu 99,9% auch dieses phänomen haben , denn  wenn ICH mit den standartmäßigen 1.00 spiele ODER niedriger ist dieses  "springende ruckeln" weg


Bei mir gibt es auch bei 3.00 kein Ruckeln mit der Maussteuerung, allerdings wird es schwieriger mit der Maus gleichmäßige und langsamere Bewegungen durchzuführen.

Und was das Video betrifft, ich mag nicht mehr. 

Hier mein Versuch, ich glaube in doppelter Geschwindigkeit und immer noch nur ein Teil des Screens. 





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=FeHSv1ROpwI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.



Aber selbst wenn ich das alles korrigiere sobald ich aufnehme ist die Steuerung nicht mehr so flüssig wie ohne Fraps.

Ich glaube das Problem ist, dass es sich um das alte Fraps 1.9d handelt, wo es zwar keine Zeitbegrenzung gibt, aber keine großen Einstellungsmöglichkeiten.


----------



## boby3104 (22. Oktober 2013)

ich kann dich nocht nicht entlassen 
ich hab die ruckler glaube schon gesehen. du musst die maus mal ganz langsam bewegen so wie ich in meinem video und dann siehst du das auch  
also ein video indem du die maus gaaaaaanz langsam bewegst so wie ich, wäre echt nett DANKE 

ich stelle morgen ein video online wo ich euch mal den vergleich zeigen werde 

pS: ich habe version 3.5.99 was  hasten du für ne alte version O.O


----------



## MisterSmith (22. Oktober 2013)

boby3104 schrieb:


> pS: ich habe version 3.5.99 was  hasten du für ne alte version O.O


Die letzte Freeware Version von Fraps mit unbegrenzter Aufnahmedauer. 

Ich habe mit jetzt die neue Version heruntergeladen, viel zu langsam, da habe ich eine Diashow wenn ich aufnehme. 

Werde ein paar Sachen testen, wie z. B. die Qualität des Spieles ganz niedrig einstellen.

EDIT: Selbst mit niedrigsten Einstellungen habe ich nur "konstante" 4 FPS.


----------



## MisterSmith (22. Oktober 2013)

Okay, ich glaube jetzt weiß ich was du meinst, aber das ist klar dass ab einer bestimmten verringerten Geschwindigkeit der Bewegung es zu Mausrucklern kommt, selbst auf dem Desktop ist dies bei mir der Fall.

Besser gesagt sind das keine Ruckler, sondern man bewegt die Maus kurzzeitig gar nicht.

Gibt sicher auch Menschen die das nötige Gefühl dafür haben immer genau über der Grenze des Reibungswiderstands zu bleiben. Ich schaffe das zwar ab und zu aber nur relativ kurz.

Ist vielleicht auch eine Übungssache, keine Ahnung.


----------



## Herbboy (22. Oktober 2013)

Also, wenn man den dpi-Wert der Maus höher einstellt, sollte es an sich eher ohne "Aussetzer" klappen - dann muss man im Spiel wiederum natürlich die Mausempfindlichkeit runtersetzen, damit nicht ein Mini-Zucken im Handgelenk gleich - bei nem Shooter - ne 180 Grad-Drehung erzeugt


----------



## MisterSmith (22. Oktober 2013)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Also, wenn man den dpi-Wert der Maus höher einstellt, sollte es an sich eher ohne "Aussetzer" klappen - dann muss man im Spiel wiederum natürlich die Mausempfindlichkeit runtersetzen, damit nicht ein Mini-Zucken im Handgelenk gleich - bei nem Shooter - ne 180 Grad-Drehung erzeugt


Das braucht noch nicht einmal ein Zucken sein, versuch mal in Paint oder ähnlichen freihändig einen geraden Strich zu zeichnen. Es gibt einfach Grenzen der menschlichen Motorik, zumindest bei mir. 

Wenn du die DPI herunter setzt dann ist bei gleicher Bewegung die Geschwindigkeit an sich langsamer, genau wie bei einer niedriger eingestellten Sensitivität.

Das ist ja der Grund weshalb es die Mausbeschleunigung gibt, allerdings geht dies dann meiner Meinung nach auf Kosten der Genauigkeit.


----------

